# ST5022 Tablet Windows Tablet/Linux USB Install



## piozo (Mar 24, 2009)

I have recently been trying new OS's for my tablet PC and thought i'd share the aquired knowlage for reference by others and probably me again at some point,lol

*Ubuntu* : 
This operating system was very easy to install via my USB drive, with downloads freely avalable for USB install, but it took a little fiddling to get the stylus to work. I took my main set up guide from this site to configure my tablet and stylus for Ubuntu. After i had installed the wacom drivers i found a small error when editing the xorg.conf file in the terminal which i have rectified below:

Section "InputDevice"  # the three Wacom serial devices for the screen...
  Driver      "wacom"
  Identifier  "stylus"
  Option      "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"
  Option      "Type"        "stylus"
  Option      "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver      "wacom"
  Identifier  "eraser"
  Option      "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"
  Option      "Type"        "eraser"
  Option      "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
  Driver      "wacom"
  Identifier  "cursor"
  Option      "Device"      "/dev/ttyS0"
  Option      "Type"        "cursor"
  Option      "ForceDevice" "ISDV4"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier   "normallayout"
  InputDevice  "Stylus" "SendCoreEvents"
  InputDevice  "Eraser" "SendCoreEvents"
  InputDevice  "Cursor" "SendCoreEvents"
  Option       "Clone" "on"
  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"
  Option       "Xinerama" "off"
* Screen       "Default screen"*
EndSection

was set to "touchscreen" which was an unknown device

Ubuntu worked well amd had some good apps but i abandoned it for a few reasons :


no support for pc's fingerprint recognition (Thinkfinger did'nt support it)
Stylus did'nt work with virtualbox properly
Unsuported industry level design tools (winedoor options too limiting)
unable to config inboard keyboard for password entry

*Windows Tablet PC*:

Getting this Os to run from USB can be a nightmare but i found it relativly simple this way:


Download HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool
Download PeToUSB or usb_prep8.zip
Download Windows.iso or insert Windows disk


Insert USB
Format USB with HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool or PeToUSB (FAT files, Basic Format)
Intert windows CD or load .iso file (magiciso, power.iso etc)
open usb_prep8.cmd and press enter to go to copy menu
enter 1, then enter drive letter that windows cd or image is on, enter again
enter 3, then enter usb drive letter, enter again
enter 4 and follow onscreen prompts
Install OS by entering 1>txt setup then 2>visual setup, following onscreen guides
keep USB untill after fist startup and load of windows

I had a problum with the PC unable to boot without USB untill i changed the BOOT.ini file on the system. in C:\windows like this

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk*(0)*partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk*(0)*partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect

these values where set to 1 for the USB boot

Aside from that I've had no problems so far with the Windows OS


----------

